

Linksys WRT1900AC is the spritual successor to the WRT54G - wmf
http://semiaccurate.com/2014/01/06/linksys-wrt1900ac-spritual-successor-wrt54g/

======
Wicher
The article doesn't say which wireless chipset it is using (only that it's
Broadcom).

> Yes it looks like Belkin actually understands what the word “open” means and
> why. Yay!

I will believe that only once I see that the wifi chip is using a vanilla
kernel driver and not some binary Broadcom driver that will tie you to a
specific kernel for years to come (as has been the case with the WRT54 for
years until the b43 open source driver was matured).

And I would have liked to learn how much RAM this thing has. Some routers
currently come with quite a lot of it, eg TP-Link WDR4300 with 128 MB
([http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-
wdr4300](http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wdr4300)) — that's one of my
current favourites for building appliances with OpenWRT.

------
aspensmonster
>On the back of the device there are four GbE ports

I really wish at least 8 LAN ports would become the standard rather than 4.
The stock response is "LOL it's not a problem because WiFi." But I don't want
a dozen devices contending for the WiFi of the router. I want most of my
devices to be on wired connections with (ideally) the only WiFi devices being
phones.

So far the only router that seems to feature 8 GbE ports --and has support for
flashing OpenWRT or Tomato or whatever-- is one from Mikrotik under the
"RouterBOARD" brand:
[http://routerboard.com/RB493G](http://routerboard.com/RB493G) ; casing, power
adapter, and antennae sold separately. Does anyone know of any other, better,
options?

edit: wrong link. fixed.

~~~
Saus
I can't provide any other options. But I can 'vouch' for Routerboard. We use
their products in a carrier grade environment, for almost consumer-prices. The
RouterOs isn't 'next next finish' you have to put some time in it. But check
out the leaflet which features there are available. If you want a 'cheap'
high-end router with some nice features available (SFP's, true port-mirroring,
vlans and integrated hotspot functionality) Routerboard are definitly worth
exploring.
[http://www.mikrotik.com/pdf/what_is_routeros.pdf](http://www.mikrotik.com/pdf/what_is_routeros.pdf)

